# pregnant after 4 miscarriages



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I am 4 weeks pregnant after 4 miscarriages in a row. Does anyone in the same boat with me? After last one doctor found that I have protein S deficiency and I started lovenox shots 3 days ago. They are sooooo expensive. Did anyone have any lack with baby after 4 or more miscarriages? Hcg is going up nicely so far but progeterone fell from 22 to 16 - Dr gave additional dose of progesterone. I am scared and for some reason think that I will miscarry this one too. I will have my first U/s in 4 days but I am not sure what can they see. I guess to make sure that it is not ectopic and not molar (yes, I had 1 molar pregnancy, then healthy baby boy, then 4 miscarriages in a row).


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats on your pg! I haven't experienced what you've been through and I'm so sorry that you've been through that.







s I'm wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't have personal experience with your situation, but I know there are many women on the board who have been there. Do a search on lovenox and/or protein S and you should find several very recent threads. I know I've seen them around, but I can't exactly remember where.

If your HCG levels will be over 2000 at the time of the ultrasound, then they expect to at least be able to see the gestational sac, perhaps a fetal pole or yolk sac. The heartbeat is usually not able to be visualized until closer to 6 weeks, although with my current pregnancy, my RE was able to see a heartbeat at 5W4D.

I'm sorry for your losses. And congrats on your pregnancy. Its a bittersweet thing to be pregnant after a loss, especially recurrent loss.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you for support. I guess some women are very trilled that they became pregnant. I do not have any difficulties to conceive, it is holding it down a big problem.

This pregnancy kind of strange from the start - I was bleeding for the first 3 days, then once in a while I am getting some kind of browininsh discharge - not a lot - may be one a day after going to the bathroom. So far not too many good signs. But hcg are climbing - the only good thing (however I am still thinking about another molar pregnancy in the back of my mind.)

I am pretty much decided that this is my last attempt. I've been here many times and I stopped enjoing being pregnant - it is just a waiting game on 'when is it going to end this time at 5,6,or 8 weeks). Sorry girls for the depressing mood.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

My doc's assistant said her mom had SEVEN m/c's before having her. I don't know how the poor woman had the strenght to keep trying. I am sending you sticky baby vibes




























:







:







: . I do hope everything works out this time! Feel free to visit us on the ttc after loss board. There are a couple preg mamas on that board still who are afraid to join the PG after loss thread yet, and many of us have had multiple losses as well.


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your pregnancy.. I havent had 4 miscarriages but I have had one and I totally understand how you can be scared and worried throughout your pregnancy.. I got pregnant with my son just 3 months to the day I had lost the baby before him.. SO I have been there . You just have to trust your body and keep hope alive. Sticky vibes for you mama!


----------



## C&CsMommy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi, I just had to post and give you a few big




























. I've been where you are right now; six times in fact. But that was 4 years ago and I now have a 2 wonderful sons. Taking the progesterone is what gave me my babies. Keep good thoughts, it will happen for you too!!!

Take care!
Joy


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I found one of the lovenox threads I was thinking about:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=260480

It has links for other info also.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the post for lovenox! This shots do not bother me much (my husband gave it to me - I can not punch myself). I do have little bruising, but bearable. However due to my very high deductable on insurance I have to pay $66 a day ($2000 a month) for the meds until I reach my 4000 deductable). It sucks, I just never realized how expensive the drugs can be. What bothers me that after I've done tons of tests last year Dr found only this S protein deficiency problem and she was not convinced that this is a reason for my miscarriages. She could not explain why 9 years ago I gave birth to a baby w/o any blod clotting problem. I was on the birth control pills many years before and after that and never had any clots.

Also, my time is running out - I will be 36 soon.

What is your doctors say about drinking 1 cup of coffer per day? And 2-3 cups of tea?


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

whish me luck, ladies. My first u/c is tomorrow morning. I will be a little over 5 weeks. The closer the appointment time the more restless I am. I do know that this is way too early to see anything and even if they see something good - this is does not mean that I am out of the woods yet. Last time I had 2 "good" u/c and even heard heartbeat at 6 1/2 weeks - my baby stopped developing soon after the second u/c....It is so stupid of me to look over all those sites and try to find someone who did succeed after everything I had been trough. Like it will change anything. This time around I am trying to pretend that I am not pregnant yet (I am not so sucessful in it, but trying hard), just going to a doctor for a few tests. May be this way it will be easier to accept everything that may happen. May be I am wrong on selecting this coping strategy...The other thing that is hard that I did not tell anybody that I am pregnant and very few people know about my past miscarriages. But my friends all having babies left and right and do not give a damn about informing everybody the day after positive test...

Good thing is that I am feeling pretty good physically - do not have too many pregnancy signs (sometimes it is scary), lovenoxs shots leave less and less marks each day(or my husband is getting more skilled at giving them to me).


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

I have had 4 mc's but my situation is different than yours. I have 4 healthy children (18 down to 4), and then I've had 4 mc's in the past 4 years. But I am also 42. So I am figuring that is why I've had so many. I still hope to have another before I'm too old. But I just wanted to send you my sympathy on your miscarriages, and tell you that I hope this one sticks! Hang in there, mama.

Liz


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Dr found a fetal pole and yolk sak. I have to survive another week till the next U/C. I do hope that this one sticks.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Thats great news! You're right on target!!


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Quick question- My dh has left over Lovenox from heart surgery. How do you donate that stuff? It so expernsive and I hate to just throw it out...


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5thAttempt*
Dr found a fetal pole and yolk sak. I have to survive another week till the next U/C. I do hope that this one sticks.


And mega


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Kathy, This is very generous of you - offer such expensive medicine for donation. You might want to keep it for the future - just in case - I think medicine does not expire for another 2 years.

I was paying $500 a week (not mistake) at Walgreens. I checked around - at Osco phrmacy it was $200 a week (still a lot). I talked to a doctor - she said that she will prescribe heparin instead. I know - it is 2 shorts a day instead of one and I have to fill syringe myself - but I have to pay just 9 bucks for a week of supply. Big difference!

However - lession leaned - check pharfmacies around - they are not the same! I guess I will switch to heparin in a few days. Did anyone did heparin? I am kind of uneasy to switch - but the price was way too high. Did anyone heard that one drug is better then the other?


----------



## ninafel (Apr 14, 2003)

Best of luck to you.

I was on lovenox (I may have another box or two around and will look for it early this week). I can't believe how much you have to pay.....I think my deductible was something like $25 per prescription/month.

It's so frustrating to have such an early ultrasound and see all that is supposed to be there and be told to come back. I'm wishing for more good news for you come next week.

I had three losses before spontaneously conceiving twins. I used lovenox throughout that pregnancy until the last few weeks when I switched to heparin (it leaves your system more quickly).

Check out the yahoo group for women with clotting disorders. There were several on the board with Protein S deficiency when I was active on it.
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fvl-pg/

Many ob's don't know all there is to know about clotting disorders since so much new is being learned each year. They seem to have more effect the older you are, which would explain an earlier uneventful pregnancy.

I turned forty two days after my babes were born....you've still got some time on your side!

I found the heparin made me bruise a LOT more and it was more painful. Also, the levels fluctuate more.

Take care and I'll have you in my thoughts these days of waiting.


----------



## isaiahsmommy05 (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninafel*
Best of luck to you.

I was on lovenox (I may have another box or two around and will look for it early this week). I can't believe how much you have to pay.....I think my deductible was something like $25 per prescription/month.

It's so frustrating to have such an early ultrasound and see all that is supposed to be there and be told to come back. I'm wishing for more good news for you come next week.

I had three losses before spontaneously conceiving twins. I used lovenox throughout that pregnancy until the last few weeks when I switched to heparin (it leaves your system more quickly).

Check out the yahoo group for women with clotting disorders. There were several on the board with Protein S deficiency when I was active on it.
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fvl-pg/

Many ob's don't know all there is to know about clotting disorders since so much new is being learned each year. They seem to have more effect the older you are, which would explain an earlier uneventful pregnancy.

I turned forty two days after my babes were born....you've still got some time on your side!

I found the heparin made me bruise a LOT more and it was more painful. Also, the levels fluctuate more.

Take care and I'll have you in my thoughts these days of waiting.

I gave birth over 2 months ago and i'm still covered in Heparin bruises. I switched to Lovenox after she was born.

I wish I had been in that group when I was pregnant with Elliana. I may still join though.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

My second u/c will be tomorrow - dreadful feeling. I feel kind of depressed - may be because of all these needle talk - that lovenox thread is great - hard to imagine that I have to inject myself for many months. Also, I kind of realized that I do have some clotting issues that might show up later in life without any relation to pregnancy - also kind of depressing. And of course now I am thinking that i can pass it to baby. Also it is so nice outside - all trees are in bloom and flowers are blooming too... I have hard time imagining that if this baby decided to stick with me - it will be cold and snow by the time she is due. May be because the current waiting situation is unbearable nine months seem to be like nine hundred years.

Anyway, send me you vibes for tomorrow. Also, I am so happy to be here, on this forum - I met so many people who undestand me better that most of my friends!


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Best of luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

They found heartbeat and said that everything is looking good. I have a due date now - 12/23/06. They measured me 6w3d weeks +-2 days. However I am worring because heart rate was 115. I did the search on the internet and normal rate always divided between before 6.3 weeks and after 6.3 weeks. According to those tables at 6.3-7 it should be 120-140. Anyway, I asked my doctor if she thinks it is slow - she said it is fine and this is what they usually see at this time... Tech also said it is fine. By the way 6w3d = 6.4 weeks, right?

I am so paranoid because with my last m/c they picked up heartbeat around this time and the baby stopped developing few days later. That hearbeat was 100 (or 105 ? - i forgot). However they also told me last time it is fine.

Anyway, I asked for another u/c next week (they usualy do every 2 weeks), however i am not sure if I am doing myself any good by going this often. I just can not relax and keep thinking that the same thing might happen again.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I am hoping for the best for you - your fear is understandable. Sending you good vibes.

Mary


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5thAttempt*
Anyway, I asked for another u/c next week (they usualy do every 2 weeks), however i am not sure if I am doing myself any good by going this often. I just can not relax and keep thinking that the same thing might happen again.

Good news!!!!

I know how hard it is to wait for the ultrasounds.







I would have (and have) done the same thing.


----------



## isaiahsmommy05 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm really glad to hear the good news. I know how the waiting is also and i'm thinking of you.


----------

